# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Πως να 'ανεβάσετε' φωτογραφίες στο forum

## spartan

το πιο απλο και γρηγορο ειναι το http://jpg.gr/ 

μολις την ανεβασεις στον free server μετα δες εδω  http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/faq.php?mode=bbcode  :01. Wink:

----------


## stevengr

Υπάρχει και η IMAGESHACK ως εναλλακτική λύση: http://imageshack.us/

----------


## Gasturb

> το πιο απλο και γρηγορο ειναι το http://jpg.gr/


Mετά αφού επιλέξεις την φωτογραφία απο τον σκληρό σου απλά κάνεις copy paste to link που δίνει στο 'Απευθείας σύνδεση (χρήση σε φόρουμ)' στον χώρο του τοπικ σου εδώ, 

Gt

----------


## Vson

υπαρχουν χιλιαδες image uploading sites,απλως βαζεις στο google ενα στα γρηγορα και εισαι ok.

εγω κανω το εξης παντως γραφω [img] και στο τελος παλι το ιδιο με / πριν το img.Μεσα σε αυτο βαζω το link της φωτογραφιας και that's all

----------


## Gasturb

Mα γιαυτο έγινε αυτό το topic Vson για να δίνονται διάφορες λύσεις κ ο καθένας να επιλέγει το καλύτερο

Gt

----------


## Antonio

www.photobucket.com  :01. Wink:

----------


## Gasturb

> το πιο απλο και γρηγορο ειναι το http://jpg.gr/


Δυστυχως no more.. 

Gt

----------


## giorgos_xania

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο spartan
> 
> το πιο απλο και γρηγορο ειναι το http://jpg.gr/
> 
> 
> Δυστυχως no more.. 
> 
> Gt


και πολυ κρατησε   :01. Evil:   :02. Smile:  




> Υπάρχει και η IMAGESHACK ως εναλλακτική λύση: http://imageshack.us/


θα συμφωνησω απολυτα

----------


## gpol

Παρακάτω να δείτε πως να ανεβάζετε φωτογραφίες στο forum, χρησιμοποιώντας έναν ελεύθερο ελληνικό image server (http://imageshack.gr)


*Βήμα 1ο*

Μπαίνουμε με τον web browser στην διεύθυνση --> http://imageshack.gr






*Βήμα 2ο*

Επιλέγουμε 'αναζήτηση'
και υποδεικνύουμε σε πια τοποθεσία (στον υπολογιστή μας) βρίσκεται η φωτογραφία. Την επιλέγουμε, και πατάμε Open






*Βήμα 3ο*

Βλέπουμε ότι το σύστημα 'πήρε' την φωτογραφία.
(Αν θέλουμε να προσθέσουμε και άλλη φωτογραφία ακολουθούμε πάλι το Βήμα 2)






*Βήμα 4ο*

Πατάμε στο κουμπί 'Αποθήκευση'
Ετσι η φωτογραφία αποθηκεύεται στον server του imageshack.gr. Οταν ολοκληρωθεί η αποθήκευση, βλέπουμε την παρακάτω εικόνα






*Βήμα 5ο*

Επιλέγουμε την τρίτη γραμμή όπως φαίνεται στην παραπάνω εικόνα, την κάνουμε Copy και στη συνέχεια Paste στο forum μας

----------


## Gasturb

Kαλή η παρουσίαση αλλα δεν το προτείνω. 

Ο λόγος είναι γιατί παλιότερα χρησιμοποιούσα το www.jpg.gr.. 

( http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtopic.php?t=1345 )

επίσης ελληνικό το οποίο πλέον έχει κλείσει κ όλες οι φωτογραφίες που είχα βάλει εκεί έχουν χαθεί κ επίσης δεν φαίνονται μέσα στο φόρουμ πλέον ..

( http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtopic.php?t=1376 )

Δυστυχώς καλές οι ελληνικές προσπάθιες αλλα ειναι ριψοκίνδυνες να χαθούν αρχεία.

Προτείνω www.photobucket.com

Gt

----------


## gpol

Περισσοτερο για την διαδικασια το εγραψα, μιας και δεχτηκα private message για το πως ανεβαζεις photo στο forum.

Τωρα αμα κλεισει το Imageshack.gr ή το www.photobucket.gr ... τουλαχιστον θα ειναι γνωριμη η διαδικασια εισαγωγης photo

----------


## asdf

Πολυ χρησιμο G.  :02. Rocking:

----------


## RUHL

Aντε Νικο μεχρι και οδηγιες χρησεως σου κανανε ολοκληρο τοπικ ανοιξανε

----------


## Gasturb

Σχετικά με το * www.photobucket.com*  κάτι παρόμοιο με αυτό που έχει γραφεί παραπάνω δλδ

- ανοίξτε λογαριασμο 

- κάντε upload οποio αρχείο απο το pc σας θέλετε 

- κάτω απο κάθε εικόνα θα δείτε 4 σειρές δλδ email, direct link, html code, και img code 

- ένα απαλό κλικ στο τελευταίο στο img δλδ θα σας το κάνει highlight κ τότε πατάτε ctrl και C/Ψ (δλδ copy) 

- πηγαίνετε στο κείμενο σας κ το κάνετε paste (ctrl και V/Ω)

- θα σας εμφανίσει την γραμμή αυτή μέσα στο ποστ σας οπότε κ στο κοινό φόρουμ την φωτογραφία όταν το ποστάρετε.

Gt

----------


## asdf

Kαλυτερα να ανεβαζεται με photobucket διοτι με το αλλο οι φωτογραφιες μετα απο 3-6 μηνες πεφτουνε.....  :08. Jason:

----------


## geogre

προτιματε τα ελληνικα "προιοντα"

http://www.imageshack.gr/

----------


## Exci

Νομιζω καλο θα ηταν να τροποποιηθει λιγο το θεμα ως "πως να ανεβαζετε φωτογραφιες ως συννημενα"   :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Με την καινουργια εκδοση του  έχω εντοπίσει τρεις διαφορετικούς τρόπους ανεβασματος φωτογραφιών :*

1)Ο πιο ενδεδειγμένος τρόπος πλεον είναι να ανεβαζουμε φωτογραφίες μέσω του φόρουμ.Τα βήματα είναι τα εξης :όταν ανοιγει το πλαισιο που γραφουμε παταμε το εικονίδιο του *συνδετηρα*.Απο εκει και πέρα πηγαίνοντας στην επιλογή *Upload File from your Computer* πατώντας την *Αναζήτηση* βρίσουμε την εικονα μεσα από τον υπολογιστη μας όπου είναι αποθηκευμενη.Παταμε *ανεβασμα* και η φωτογραφία επισυναπτεται στο μηνυμα μας.
Μεγάλη προσοχη στην αναλυση γιατί υπάρχει όριο,ειδικα για αυτες που είναι από ψηφιακες,αν εχουν μεγαλη αναλυση τις "κατεβαζουμε" μέσω καποιου προγραμματος.Εγω προσωπικα τις βαζω max 800*600 και μου ανεβαινουν κανονικα.

2)Η δευτερη επιλογη είναι μεσω άλλων sites όπως *imageshak ή photobucket* με το ρίσκο βεβαια ότι αν καποια στιγμή κεινοι "ξεκρεμασουν" την φωτό από το site τους χάνεται και από το φόρουμ.
Με αυτη την διαδικασία πηγαίνουμε πάλι στο εικονίδιο του *συνδετήρα* και πατάμε την επιλογή *Upload File from a URL* εισαγάγωντας το link που μας δίνει το imageshak ή photobucket και πατάμε *ανεβασμα* ή *πατάμε το έτοιμο εικονίδιο που υπάρχει στο πλάισιο* με το τοπιο που παλι μας παραπέμτει να δώσουμε link.

3)Απ΄οτι είδα παιδια,όταν πρόκειται για φωτογραφία που εχουμε βρεί ηδη σε σελίδα του ιντερνετ ,εισαγωγη εικονας γίνεται και με απλή *αντιγραφη* και *επικολληση* της εικονας μεσα στο πλαισιο,μαλιστα σε συτη την περιπτωση φαίνεται κατευθειαν μεγαλη,αν βεβαια βγει αυτή από την σελίδα που την δανειζόμαστε πάλι χάνεται από το φόρουμ μας.

Ελπίζω να σας κατατόπισα λίγο.

----------


## thegravijia

> *Με την καινουργια εκδοση του  έχω εντοπίσει τρεις διαφορετικούς τρόπους ανεβασματος φωτογραφιών :*
> 
> 
> 3)Απ΄οτι είδα παιδια,όταν πρόκειται για φωτογραφία που εχουμε βρεί ηδη σε σελίδα του ιντερνετ ,εισαγωγη εικονας γίνεται και με απλή *αντιγραφη* και *επικολληση* της εικονας μεσα στο πλαισιο,μαλιστα σε συτη την περιπτωση φαίνεται κατευθειαν μεγαλη,αν βεβαια βγει αυτή από την σελίδα που την δανειζόμαστε πάλι χάνεται από το φόρουμ μας.
> 
> Ελπίζω να σας κατατόπισα λίγο.


εγω ετσι τις ανεβασα με αυτον τον τροπο  κ σβηστηκαν ?
γιατι?
muscleboss???

----------


## Muscleboss

κάτι δεν έκανες καλά, ή η εικόνα αφαιρέθηκε από τον αρχικό προορισμό της.

ΜΒ

----------


## -beba-

Προχτές έγβαλα φωτο με την ψηφιακή μηχανή μου για να ποστάρω. Διαπίστωσα όμως ότι δεν γίνεται γιατι είναι μεγάλες σε μέγεθος και περιπου 2ΜΒ η καθεμιά. Ξαναέβγαλα χτές με το κινητό μου αλλά πάλι είναι μεγάλες σε μέγεθος και 600ΚΒ περιπου η καθεμιά. Ξερει κανείς πως μπορώ να αλλάξω το μέγεθος των φωτο και το μέγεθος των αρχείων για να τις ποστάρω?

----------


## KATERINI 144

εγω τις μικραίνω με τη ζωγραφικη, ευκολο ειναι.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μπορείς να το κανεις με Microsoft Office Picture Manager (συμπεριλαμβανεται στο Office) ,Nero PhotaSnap Viewer (συμπεριλαμβανεται στο Νερο).Το κορυφαίο για αυτη την δουλεια είναι το VSO Image Resizer.

----------


## -beba-

Εχω βγάλει φωτο με ψηφιακή μηχανή και με το κινητό μου, όμως λόγω του ότι είναι μεγάλες σε μέγεθος και σαν αρχεία δεν μπορώ να τις ποστάρω. Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει?

----------


## NASSER

> Εχω βγάλει φωτο με ψηφιακή μηχανή και με το κινητό μου, όμως λόγω του ότι είναι μεγάλες σε μέγεθος και σαν αρχεία δεν μπορώ να τις ποστάρω. Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει?



ΝΑ περασεις τις φωτο απο το προγραμμα ζωγραφικης ωστε να επεξεργαστουν και να αποθηκευτουν στον υπολογιστη σου με μικροτερη αναλυση. Επειτα πατωντας απο εδω το εικονιδιο Συννημενα Αρχεια το ανεβαζεις στο φορουμ.

----------


## lef

Ξερει κανεις παιδια πως μπορω να ανεβασω αρχεια απο σκαναρισμα(μορφη TIF)?

----------


## exkaliber

δε μπορω ρε παιδια
μου βγαζει μια σελια που θελει login

----------


## giannis64

δεν ειναι δυνατων να σου βγαζει login σελιδα του φορουμ.

----------


## exkaliber

> δεν ειναι δυνατων να σου βγαζει login σελιδα του φορουμ.


oooooooooooxi

μια jpg καπως μου βγαζει
αυτη που προτεινουν στην  αρχη

----------


## giannis64

*ο πιο σωστός τρόπος για να ανεβάσουμε Φώτο.*

πατάμε και ανοίγουμε ένα καινούργιο ποστ, κάτω από την επιλογή καταχώρησης απάντησης έχει μια επιλογή που γράφει *<διαχείριση συνημμένων αρχείων>.*
πατάμε εκεί και μας ανοίγει ένα παράθυρο στο οποίο υπάρχουν η επιλογές 
*<αναζήτηση> και <άνοιγμα>.*
πατάμε για αρχή αναζήτηση (αναζητούμε Φώτο που έχουμε μέσα στο pc μας) για να βρούμε την Φώτο που θέλουμε. όταν την βρούμε πατάμε *<άνοιγμα>.*
αν η Φώτο είναι στις διαστάσεις που επιτρέπετε θα μας βγάλει κάτι σαν λινκ, η οποία θα είναι η Φώτο μας. αν θέλουμε και δεύτερη Φώτο επαναλαμβάνουμε την ίδια διαδικασία.

τώρα που έχουμε ανεβάσει τις Φώτο σαν συνηγμένα αρχεία, αν θέλουμε, η πατάμε καταχώριση απάντησης, (και οι Φώτο θα έχουν ανέβει στο ποστ) η πρώτα πατάμε πάνω στα <<λινκ>> για να ανοίξουν, και μετά με αντιγραφή κάνουμε επικόλληση στο ποστ 
μέσα και πατάμε καταχώρηση απάντησης.

----------


## exkaliber

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## Stefanos Koufos

Πως μπορω να κατεβασω απο τα αρχεια μου ,φωτο?

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Nα ανεβασεις εννοεις?

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πως μπορω να κατεβασω απο τα αρχεια μου ,φωτο?


Στεφανε υπάρχουν 2 τρόποι




> Upload photo
> 
> Πηγαινωντας στην επεξεργασία μηνυματος βλεπουμε στην γραμμη των εργαλείων τον συνδετηρα
> 
> 
> 
> Πατωντας τον μας ανοιγει ενα popup Πλαίσιο,το οποιο στην ουσία είναι ενας File Upload Manager - Manage all files that you have uploaded
> (το οποιο στην ουσία μας δείχνει φωτογραφίες που εχουμε ηδη ανεβασει και στο παρελθον,δινωντας μας την δυνατότητα να τις ξαναεισαγαγουμε χωρις να επαναλαβουμετην διαδικασία ή να ανεβασουμε εντελως καινουργιες φωτογραφίες...
> 
> ...



2ος τροπος




> Eνας άλλο τρόπος εισαγωγής εικόνας , αντί για να κάνουμε χρηση του συνδετήρα ειναι από το εικονίδιο  
> 
> 
> και επιλέγοντας "from computer". 
> Επιλέγουμε την εικόνα που θέλουμε και την εισάγει κατευθείαν inline. 
> Πατωντας το* DONE* μας προστίθονται οι φωτογραφίες εκει που είναι ο κερσορας του ποντικου πανω στο ποστ μας.

----------


## Stefanos Koufos

Πως μπορω να κατεβασω φωτο βρε παιδια?

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Διαβασε το ολο! http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...-στο-forum
Αλλο ανεβασμα, αλλο κατεβασμα. Ανεβασμα ειναι να ποσταρεις μια φωτο στο site, ενω κατεβασμα ειναι μια φωτο απτο site να την αποθηκευσεις στο PC σου. Το τελευταιο γινεται με δεξι κλικ πανω στην εικονα και μετα "αποθηκευση εικονας"

----------


## Co0022

Προσπαθώ να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες και μου δείχνει το κυκλάκι να γυρίζει πάνω δεξιά στη διαχείρηση συνημένων αρχείων όμως περιμένω πολλή ώρα και δεν τις ανεβάζει... τι φτέει?

----------


## warrior s

Προφανως πρεπει να παρει εγκριση απο καποιον διαχειριστη για να τις ανεβάσεις

----------


## Co0022

Μα το θέμα ήδη υπάρχει

----------


## giannis64

αν η φωτο ειναι υπερβολικα μεγαλη σε μεγεθος αναλυσης, τοτε θα εχεις τετοιο θεμα.
προσπαθησε να μικρενεις την αναλυση.

----------


## Co0022

Το εχω δει αυτο στη βοηθεια πανω δεξια. Ειναι ολα μεσα στα ορια...

----------


## giannis64

τοτε καποιο θεμα εχεις εσυ η το pc σου.

----------


## Co0022

Oκ θα το εξετασω. Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## HIAB XS

> Προσπαθώ να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες και μου δείχνει το κυκλάκι να γυρίζει πάνω δεξιά στη διαχείρηση συνημένων αρχείων όμως περιμένω πολλή ώρα και δεν τις ανεβάζει... τι φτέει?


Κ σε μενα το ιδιο συμβαινει  ενω παλοια μια χαρα ανεβαιναν οι φωτο που σε αναλυση ηταν κ ειναι ιδιες!

----------


## Co0022

> Κ σε μενα το ιδιο συμβαινει  ενω παλοια μια χαρα ανεβαιναν οι φωτο που σε αναλυση ηταν κ ειναι ιδιες!


Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με αλλαγή browser. Με explorer δεν μπαινουν....

----------


## HIAB XS

> Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με αλλαγή browser. Με explorer δεν μπαινουν....


Α μαλιστα! Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Γιατι δεν μπορω να βαλω φωτο σε ποστ με το κινητο μου;
Την επιλεγω κανονικα απο το cobiuter..kανω ubload..και μεχρι εκει. Δεν την κατεβαζει

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρήστο αν εννοείς οτι προσπαθείς να ανεβάσεις φωτό που ειναι αποθηκευμένη στο κινητό, πρέπει να ελέγξεις την ανάλυση και την χωρητικότητα σε MB.
Το forum έχει ένα όριο 2MB ανα φωτογραφία, οπότε αν είναι πολύ υψηλής ανάλυσης (που συνηθως ειναι απο τις ψηφιακές μηχανές και από τα σύγχρονα κινητά) θέλει πρώτα μείωση για να ανέβει.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οταν ομως Κωστα τις μεταφερω απο το κινητο στο λαπτοπ τοτε μπαινουν κανονικα , αρα;

----------


## Polyneikos

Xρηστο πιθανόν υπάρχει κάποιο blocker στο κινητό, για το παράθυρο διαχείρισης των επισυναπτόμενων αρχείων..

----------


## stratosask

> Γιατι δεν μπορω να βαλω φωτο σε ποστ με το κινητο μου;
> Την επιλεγω κανονικα απο το cobiuter..kανω ubload..και μεχρι εκει. Δεν την κατεβαζει


Εχω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα με εσενα.μιλησα με με τους mods αλλα τπτ.Στην αρχη ανεβασα φωτο κανονικα κ μια μερα ξαφνικα δεν ανεβαζε φωτο.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδιά η φωτό που ανέβηκε ήταν από το κινητό μου...Κάτι άλλο φταίει...

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Xρηστο πιθανόν υπάρχει κάποιο blocker στο κινητό, για το παράθυρο διαχείρισης των επισυναπτόμενων αρχείων..


Πιθανον αυτο , ευχαριστω Κωστα.

----------

